# kush



## lefty (Sep 17, 2006)

does anyone have pics of hindu kush x master kush curious?.............thanx..lefty


----------



## BUDZ420 (Sep 18, 2006)

google it you'll find tons of pics


----------



## lefty (Sep 23, 2006)

i know and i did just thought u guys had some. it called "troublemaker" hindu kush x master kush" got one seddn now. anyone please?????


----------

